
Ask HN: Has anything from your past come up and cause issues for your company? - good_vibes
I have said and done a handful of dumb things in my 20&#x27;s. It&#x27;s behind me today as I&#x27;ve grown out of that self-destructive phase of my life. Yet in the back of my mind, I wonder if someone will &#x27;expose&#x27; me one day when things are going really well and cause me to crash and burn.<p>I don&#x27;t know even know where else to even talk about this besides here.<p>Sorry if it&#x27;s a dumb question.
======
voltagex_
How dumb?

[https://tisiphone.net/2017/01/25/thwart-my-osint-efforts-
whi...](https://tisiphone.net/2017/01/25/thwart-my-osint-efforts-while-
binging-tv/)

I suspect this is going to be a bigger problem in the future (for society in
general) as more and more people have lengthly digital trails.

~~~
good_vibes
nothing that shows up on any sites when I enter my name and the state. I can
delete particular tweets and facebook posts from years ago.

I think I was just having a bad day.

